# just in case someone is looking for a cover...



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

Some may be interested in this...

Dear Derek,

Thank you for your inquiry! Currently, all of the styles we offer have the closure strap. However, we are getting ready to release a new style called the Go! jacket. This is going to be a slimmed down version of our Prodigy jacket. It will have the Kindle 2 hinge system and two corner straps, but no closure strap and no space for an e-Luminator light. If you would like to be notified when this item is available for pre-order, please follow the link below and sign up for our newsletter.

Take care,
Team M-Edge

Want to be notified about special discount offers and updates to the M-Edge product line? Click on the following link and enter your e-mail address in the box provided to register for the M-Edge monthly e-mail newsletter. http://www.buymedge.com/p_contact.html


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I was in fact waiting for this.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Exciting but not too sure about the lack of a closure strap.....a lot of damage can be done when put inside a woman's purse!


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Kendra said:


> Exciting but not too sure about the lack of a closure strap.....a lot of damage can be done when put inside a woman's purse!


My thoughts exactly! I was looking forward to the m-edge without room for the book light, but now I'm glad I ordered the Oberon. That's the reason I didn't like the Amazon cover.


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

good point about the purse... my wife doesnt like it when i carry one around so i dont think ill have that problem


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Tranquil Ape said:


> good point about the purse... my wife doesnt like it when i carry one around so i dont think ill have that problem


LOL! Now I can go off to work with a smile! What a great way to start the day!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patra said:


> My thoughts exactly! I was looking forward to the m-edge without room for the book light, but now I'm glad I ordered the Oberon. That's the reason I didn't like the Amazon cover.


I agree about the closure strap and I also hope they will make an Executive leather cover without the space for the booklight. I have an Oberon and love it, but I would like to have a second less expensive cover that I don't have to be quite so careful with to take to the gym or the pool. I had the M-edge leisure cover for my K1 and hated the glare the plastic front created.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Are you all emailing your suggestions for the closure strap to M-edge?


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love a slimdown prodigy M-Edge cover but I would still like a closer system.  They have the right idea except, they need to add some type of closing mechanism!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lilly said:


> I would love a slimdown prodigy M-Edge cover but I would still like a closer system. They have the right idea except, they need to add some type of closing mechanism!


agreed, emailing medge right now.


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

wait until it comes out... i want it without the strap...


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's my response from m-edge:

_This new jacket design will not have a closure strap. We designed this in response to customer requests for a slimmer and lighter product. However, I will pass on your thoughts to our development team.

Thank you for your feedback!

Take care,
Team M-Edge_

Still am excited to see this cover...


----------



## Flynpigs (Mar 3, 2009)

A great reason for me to buy another borsa bella bag!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Flynpigs said:


> A great reason for me to buy another borsa bella bag!


LOL


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds like a product many will like!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This most recent planned offering seals the deal for me.
As soon as they make it possible to order, I will.


----------

